# Champions League Qualifiers 26-27



## A_Skywalker (Aug 26, 2008)

Artmedia Petrzalka v Juventus

26/08/2008 19:45 BST
  5.50 3.60 1.55 All Bets (24) 
Panathinaikos v Sparta Prague

26/08/2008 19:45 BST
  1.45 3.75 7.00 All Bets (24) 
Wisla Krakow v Barcelona

26/08/2008 19:45 BST
  8.00 3.80 1.40 All Bets (25) 
Bate Borisov v Levski Sofia

27/08/2008 17:00 BST
  2.60 3.20 2.50 All Bets (24) 
Kaunas v AaB

27/08/2008 18:00 BST
  2.50 1.20 2.60 All Bets (24) 
Dynamo Kiev v Spartak Moscow

27/08/2008 18:45 BST
  1.833 3.30 4.00 All Bets (24) 
Steaua Bucuresti v Galatasaray

27/08/2008 18:45 BST
  2.375 3.10 2.80 All Bets (23) 
Fenerbahce v Partizan Belgrad

27/08/2008 19:00 BST
  1.25 5.00 10.00 All Bets (24) 
Basel v Guimaraes

27/08/2008 19:15 BST
  1.75 3.25 4.50 All Bets (24) 
Atl. Madrid v Schalke 04

27/08/2008 19:45 BST
  1.70 3.40 4.50 All Bets (26) 
Din. Zagreb v Shakhtar Donetsk

27/08/2008 19:45 BST
  2.40 3.20 2.70 All Bets (24) 
Marseille v Brann

27/08/2008 19:45 BST
  1.20 5.25 13.00 All Bets (23) 
Olympiakos v Anorthosis

27/08/2008 19:45 BST
  1.15 6.50 13.00 All Bets (26) 
Slavia Prague v Fiorentina

27/08/2008 19:45 BST
  2.75 3.20 2.375 All Bets (24) 
Arsenal v Twente

27/08/2008 20:05 BST
  1.20 5.50 12.00 All Bets (27) 
Liverpool v St.Liege

27/08/2008 20:05 BST
  1.166 6.00 13.00 All Bets (26)


----------

